# Transformation Tuesday!



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I know we already have a sticky similar to this. But let's see a puppy picture/present picture of your dog/dogs on this dreary Tuesday (down in south ms at least) lol. Yea, I know, I'm bored.

Raider on the first day I picked him up, to a picture I took just yesterday.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Champion Shox's first show















2 years

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome ^^^


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

but I already have the pics in the sticky you mentioned! lol But Ill play


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I love his markings.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gemini when we first picked her out









A picture of Gemini I took just earlier today


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have much time span, only 5 week old abandoned pup to this past Sunday at just over 12 weeks old.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Pink said:


>


You have two very beautiful dogs, I'm sure you know that though.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

TeamCourter said:


> You have two very beautiful dogs, I'm sure you know that though.


Thank you . Gemini is a pretty gal herself!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lucy @ 5 weeks









Lucy @ 10 months


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki as a pup









Loki now, going on 7


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ANGEL EYES.. THIRD DAY OF LIFE.. PARENTS WERE BOTH BLACK NOSED DOGS 



AND YESTERDAY ON A WALK.. 10 YEARS LATER..


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

puppy Cali









Now 3 yrs old









Puppy Bear









Bear now 3yrs old


----------



## Jaytypes (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess I will show off my baby girl.

Here are pics when we first adopted her, she was in really bad shape.





And now recent pictures of my baby


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The youngest pic I have of Ecko. He's a shelter mutt that I rescued from a useless POS.


A few months ago in his Custom K-9 Gear Collar.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I got Odin from the shelter so here's one from the day I met him and one from just a few days ago.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

And lil miss Banshee butt. I didn't owner her as a puppy but I has pics!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't have any of sheba from before. But here is spoiled brat 1 and spoiled brat 2.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Lou


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoke 8 weeks


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoke at 2 taken yesterday


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Baby Kimber (8 weeks )



Big Kimber (1year)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Well since Rocky is my rescue I dont have a puppy pic but here's the 1st pic I saw of him



Here he is now



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

